# '21 AL SG Cameron Crawford (4/10/2021)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Hoover (AL) Spain Park
*AAU: *Nike Elite Stars

*Ht:* 6'4" | *Wt:* 175 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377082599848337408


----------



## pbutler218

Per his Twitter we've offered now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378566835650621445


----------



## Bingoman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380699567117762560Announcing tomorrow at 10am.

D1 offers are:
Northeastern
NJIT
Us
Air Force
American
North Alabama


----------



## Jason Svoboda

He's a Sycamore! Crawford becomes Schertz's first high school recruit. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380898820364582915


----------



## treeman

Welcome aboard Cameron! Looks like a nice athlete with a good frame to build off of.


----------



## TreeTop

Feeling better and better about Kailex returning...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380919923153768457


----------



## BrokerZ

Welcome to the family, Cam! Congrats to the coaching staff for signing their first high school recruit, too.


----------



## bluestreak

Imagine Graves contacts helped here


----------



## Bluethunder

Not that I’ve seen thousands of these videos but that was probably the most polished, thoughtful video I’ve seen. Very poised young man. Welcome to the family Tree!


----------



## Bluethunder

This was written about Cameron around the start of his junior year.

“As soon as the Alabama Fall Preview was over, we told you to buy stock in Cam Crawford. Like now. Right now. The 6-foot-4 wing man has as high of a ceiling of any junior that we saw from our Alabama group. He kept defenders on their toes with his shooting and slashing abilities throughout the day. With his long and lanky frame, Crawford can get by defenders with ease. He has the ability to glide through the air and finish at the rim, while also knocking down shots from behind the three-point line. I think Crawford is one of the biggest sleepers in Alabama's 2021 class. Keep an eye on him moving into the high school season. - Garrett Tucker”


----------



## Bluethunder

Same author/website, written around the same time. 

*“Cameron Crawford, 2021 WF, Spain Park: *I'll say it again and again -- buy stock in Cam Crawford now. The 6-foot-4 wing man oozes with potential and upside and he coupled that with quality production at camp. He kept defenders on their toes with his shooting and slashing abilities throughout the day. With his long and lanky frame, Crawford can get by defenders with ease. He has the ability to glide through the air and finish at the rim, while also knocking down shots from behind the three-point line. I think Crawford is one of the biggest sleepers in Alabama's 2021 class. He holds an early scholarship offer from North Alabama. “


----------



## Bluethunder

From August of 2020

“Admittedly, I didn’t know anything about Crawford coming into this event. Admittedly, he’s now one of my favorite guards that I’ve seen during this COVID season from the South. That’s why we have stages during this strange time. Crawford told me that he has a healthy recruitment at the moment, taking on some of the best non-majors in the South. Furman, Gardner Webb, Wofford, VMI, Lipscomb and North Alabama are interested. It is easy to see why. The 6-foot-4 guard boasts a close to full array of skill that will translate well to the next level of hoops. He’s skilled, keen to what’s happening around him, vocal on both sides of the ball and commands the respect of his teammates on the floor and in the huddle. We’ve had players like him come through our platform in year’s past and shine for conference contending mid-major programs. I think Crawford is one of those types of players in the 2021 class. “


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382490032955666432


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382816894499966976


----------



## bigsportsfan

Sounds like a great kid!








						Cam Crawford signs DI scholarship with Indiana State - Shelby County Reporter
					

After a flurry of offers following a special senior season, this year’s Player of the Year in Shelby County has signed his letter of intent to play Division I basketball.



					m.shelbycountyreporter.com


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383867549293584392


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388176321541337089


----------



## dino




----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

dino said:


>



When I saw your post on Cam’s profile, I instantly thought he was transferring.  Glad he isn’t!  He is a high character kid with tons of potential as a 3 and D wing.
We have the most depth at 2 through 4 and think he would be best off redshirting and adding strength.
Get to work, Cam!


----------

